# New to Betta breeding



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Basically I'm still gathering Information on breeding Bettas. My main question is, can one species be bred with another species? Like a crown tail breeding with a halfmoon. That is something I could not find much information on at all. What types of plants are the best to use in a breeding tank setup?

I'll be using a 30 gallon tank and a 2.5 or 5 gallon tank to separate the male and female. I will also be adding a divider in the 30 gallon to separate the filter and air pump so minimum current is made in the tank. I plan to use live plants also.

Here is some of the information I have found out.

Safe Plants:
Peace Lily
Philodendrons
Anacharis
Riccia
Java Moss
Amazon Sword

Random bits of info:
* 80-82*F water temperature
* Males will flare his fins and build bubble nest as signs for being ready to breed
* Females, depending on species will develop vertical stripes as a sign she is ready to breed


I have other information on the breeding and time it takes, also for the fry and what they should be fed and how often. Any extra information you would like to give is always welcomed, even for the plants and how to grow them, as I have never had a planted tank.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You can breed different tails types but not species. IMO you should only mix Doubletail to another tail type....even then some crosses look bad. Start off with a halfmoon or halfmoon plakat pair...they're the most wanted right now.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there any say list of whats the best to breed with what? I like the halfmoons, I'll have to look into that once I have everything setup.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's my list of possible crosses:

Doubletail x Halfmoon...Good and will make the dorsal fin better

Doubletail x Delta....ditto to above

Doubletail x Crowntail...bad until a few generatiosn down the road

Doubletail x Veiltail.....Don't breed veil tails unless you can find homes

Halfmoon x Halfmoon...good if you have nice fish with good fins

Halfmoon x Delta...ditto for above

Halfmoon x Crowntail.....same as Doubletail x Crowntail

Delta x Delta....Ok I guess but you should go for Halfmoon

Delta x Crowntail...same as Doubletail x Crowntail

Crowntail...should only be bred to another crowntail

Veiltails...shouldn't be bred unless you can guarentee homes for the fry


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I had a question too.... how do the colors factor in? Can you mix different colors?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Depends on the colors. Reds and blues should never be mixed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And in betta breeding, red and blue do not make purple.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I had read that red and blue together is a product of bad breeding... I will have blue, turquoise, and copper/black/dragon pairs to work with. Any colors I could cross those with? What can I cross with my copper/black/dragon delta pair to produce some halfmoons?


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Depends on the colors. Reds and blues should never be mixed.


Why is this? does it create bad genes or what?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It creates bad color. In the IBC reds shouldn't have any iridescent coloring on them (as in any shade of blue or green) and blues shouldn't have any red wash.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah, well so far I have found out all I think I need to know. Thanks so so much for that help.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just keep researching and invest in good fish!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Will do, I am looking on aquabid, but I also have a good LFS which I'll check out his bettas. Have any experience with liveaquaria.com? Where would be a good place to get the live plants at? Never seen any at petco.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Aquabid is the only site I use. Look for a breeder with a fish you like and ask for a sibling of the opposite gender (unless you buy a pair). 

I reccomend:
the_K
Martinismommy
Chaba

and another seller...IDK if she's around anymore though.


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

Great post! Thanks for the info about the different type of tails to breed together I always wondered that myself!


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

If you don't mind buying plants online you should check this website. http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/

I haven't ordered from this website myself but a few members have been praising it recently. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=57096

Good luck!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I think I have my shopping list ready to go almost.




Anyone ever use this on Betta? I have used it on my Oscars it worked very very well.
https://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4245+4998&pcatid=4998

Air Pump
Sponge filter
Brine Shrimp Hatchery Kit(and extra eggs)
Artemia Food(brine shrimp eat this right?)	
First Bites fry food
Submersible Heater 100 watt (im using a 30 gallon tank)
Flexible Airline Tubing 25 ft
Brine Shrimp Net	
Gang Valve 2 Way (1 for tank 1 for shrimp)
Cave Small hideout
Melafix
Vita Chem
Betta water conditioner
Amazon Frogbit, will also try this with my Oscars

Ill be looking for Halfmoon pair (color pending) to breed once I have got everything ready and all that is needed.
I already have:
1 gallon Betta tank will be using this to house the female (no light or hood)
5 gallon tank (no light or hood)
30 gallon tank (lighted hood)
2 thermometers 1 in tank, 1 sticker style outside tank.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's everything! Just don't use Melafix...it can be dangerous for bettas.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about BBS food you really want to feed newly hatch BBs to fry with the yolk sac intact and at that stage they don't have a mouth or anus and don't need food-once the BBs have absorbed the yolk sac they have very little nutrition for the Betta fry-however, once the Betta fry are 2 weeks old feeding older BBS that have been supplement with HUFA like Selcon will help the nutrition level of the fry...also the vitachem product are good if you can't offer a balance diet to the fish otherwise it is a waste-their body can only use so much vit/min and the rest are a waste product not used by the body...this is what a good varied diet will do for a fish too.....

You may have better luck spawning with the 5gal than the 30gal...10g is better...IMO/E 30g is too big......more for the Betta fry than for spawning due to it being harder for the fry to find the added live foods/feeding issue related.

I agree the melafix products are a waste-practice preventive husbandry and you should not need any medication anyway....


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

The reason I was going to use melafix, is I read that you should treat the female to promote healing from the breeding process. However I have also used that product on my larger Oscar when he got sick, new tank syndrome is what I was told, it spiked the ammonia levels like crazy, this was basically before I knew anything about fish and fish care, not that I know much now lol.

So, no melafix then. Also spawn in the 5 gallon or if I can get a 10 gallon that would be better. Once the fry arrive when would be a good time to move them to the 30 gallon? Or, should I wait and do that once it's time to start removing the males to their own container?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You should move the babies at about 1 month of age.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I start moving the biggest fry to bigger grow out tanks as early as 2 weeks-based on growth and development


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok last question lol. My favorite color is purple, what colors would I need or have a better chance with to breed purple HM?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Purple is impossible to breed true...ask Martinismommy for some purples...I got mine from her


----------

